# 204 vs. 223 vs. 22-250



## RyHelwig (Jan 13, 2010)

wats the best coyote calling caliber, brand, model, and wat u think is the best bullet for it, all replys are appreciated


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

223 is probably the cheapest to shoot and easiest to find shells for. 22-250 is faster and flatter, more expensive to shoot and not as common, but not impossible to find shells for. In my area nobody carries 204. I know very little about this caliber, I'm sure it will work under the right conditions. I'm a 243 person, great for coyote, adjustable for fox, and works well on whitetail


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm staying out of this thread but there are a # of threads on this subject here.
Good hunting!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

duckp said:


> I'm staying out of this thread but there are a # of threads on this subject here.
> Good hunting!


Ditto.

Do a search, heck, theres a .223 vs .22-250 thread right above this one! This is hashed out at least half a dozen times a year.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Duckp, BBJ: Ain't that the truth. No matter how much we chew on this rag, nothing ever changes. :rollin:

Holy mackeral, just finished watching Les J. He's shooting a .204 with a 32-grainer  and them dogs Drop Right There. No runners for Les but I'll have to become one hell of a better shot than I am before I ever load up with 32s. While there are a couple things I have a tough time taking about Les, his aim isn't one of them. I'll stick with the .204 with 40 grainers, the .223 with 50 grainers and, who knows, maybe I'll ever pick up a .250 just to see what you guys are raving about. 

Good luck and shoot straight (with whatever you're packin'). Saskcoyote


----------



## CZDogman (Dec 18, 2009)

I was in a sick and long predicament about this same thing for the longest time. I settled on a CZ 527 Varmint in .204. It shoots 40g. bullets the best. I've always felt that the .223 was a dog in the wind. The 22-250 is a GREAT cartridge, but the .204 has done it for me. I love it, and I'm glad that I chose it. Use either a Berger HP or Nosler BT in 40g, I'd say.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

saskcoyote said:


> =
> 
> Holy mackeral, just finished watching Les J. He's shooting a .204 with a 32-grainer  and them dogs Drop Right There. No runners for Les but I'll have to become one hell of a better shot than I am before I ever load up with 32s.


At least none that you saw. The power of editing! :wink:


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

I thought Les shot an Axiom in 22-250? I used to have his show on record on DVR....he's kinda boring so I canceled continuos record. I really like Fred Eichler.....his shows are very entertaining and full of good advice and tactics for varmint hunting. Personally, I love my 22-250! Seems to be a better suit for yotes for me. I like the ballistics on the 204, but just feel it is a bit undersized. The 223 is a decent cartridge, but just doesn't have enough zip for me..........any of the choices have worked for varmints, so you can't go wrong with any I suspect.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

he also had one in 223


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> saskcoyote said:
> 
> 
> > =
> ...


Ya, theres a lot Les doesn't show you. Also a lot of the canned, after the kill, "here he comes" scenes.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> Fallguy said:
> 
> 
> > saskcoyote said:
> ...


A few of those "canned" acted out scenes that are on his Predator Quest movie.

1. Where him and his brother walk toward a coyote pretending to be a cow.

2. When him and his brother both shoot at seperate coyotes eating on a cow carcass at the same time.

3. Where his brother is pointing at the coyote that is running in yelling "there he is...shoot him" and he can't even keep a straight face because he is laughing.

I know they are just trying to make a unique product and keep people entertained while also showing how to hunt, and I will agree they are good hunters and I have also heard really nice people...It's just that I prefer a different type of product like Verminators and Randy Anderson where there isn't SO MUCH staged scenes filmed later.


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

I would also like to add that I believe he pushes his sponsors' products a little bit too hard.........Hell, WAY TOO HARD! Ater every animal shot, he has to name every piece of equipment and clothing he's wearing. I think he should let the hunt show what the products can do and just leave it at that. Kinda makes you wonder how good his products really are. :-? What's funny is he is on a V-max commercial and actually shoots the Hornady HP's.......Hmmmmm??????


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

So sick of these threads. Just make one of these caliber talks a sticky and then everyone can keep posting on it untill its 200 pages and takes three days to read :beer:

Oh come on with the .204 and editing out the runners. You can say that about any caliber :rollin:

I agree with you guys on some of the advertisement stuff for less and the cut-ins can be pretty cheesy at times. My favorite one is when he sits up and says "i growled at him" when the coyote was about 20 ft. The ads can get old.

I have never seen the TV show but I do own every one of his DVD's. They are not to bad. The one thing you cant complain about is his footage of coyotes coming in....and close!!! He is a shotgunnin fool. I dont see many other people filming coyotes and getting shotgun dogs as numerous as he does or as awesome of footage of them coming in. He is definately a good shot with the rifle though. I wish I was half as good as him.

Hogcaller, he shoots V-Max's out of his .204. Just factory stuff. But I beleive he shoot the Hornady HP's out of his 250 as he mentions it a couple times. :beer:

Seeing as how he is sponsored by Axiom I think he probly has one in every caliber they make :sniper:


----------

